# A Curious Question: Ever notice that green box below your avvy?



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've actually had this curiosity boggle me for quite some time now, but never really thought about asking it. Well, my curiosity got the better of me so I decided to go ahead and ask.

Every notice that green little box thing below your avatar? No, not the user title. I meant this:


​
If you hover on it, you'll some vague message about the user. My message was this:

​
I also checked on others' messages. Many had the same message as mine, but Foxee had a different caption for hers.

​
So, what does this actually mean? Is it like a fortune cookie message of some sort?

Sorry 'bout the naive and perhaps ludicrous question. X\'D


----------



## JosephB (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, you're the one on staff, buddy. That's like the flight attendant asking the passenger how to put down the tray table.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 22, 2011)

I think your message changes as your post count rises. I've already had two or three different messages in my short time on the forums.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 22, 2011)

@ JosephB: Hahaha. The irony. Well, I'm not exactly the webmaster. So its like the flight attendant asking the passenger how does the engine turbine in a plane work, in the off chance that the passenger is an aviation expert of some sort. Still, good point. X\'D

@ Bliston: Really? Never thought of that. You still have the "distinguished road" message, though, one that's same as mine.


----------



## Baron (Apr 22, 2011)

It shows your reputation level.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 22, 2011)

^ Oh. Thanks for that, Baron! 

Looks like I wasted a thread. /facepalm


----------



## Baron (Apr 22, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> ^ Oh. Thanks for that, Baron!
> 
> Looks like I wasted a thread. /facepalm


 
You're forgiven if you can find a link to a good on-line supplier of striped paint.


----------



## Sam (Apr 22, 2011)

Different levels of reputation have different messages, hence Foxee's. The green box also turns red if you've received too much negative reputation.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, after checking several, I'm surprised there isn't a big traffic jam on the "distinguished road."


----------



## Sam (Apr 22, 2011)

There could be, Joe, but you haven't become famous yet either.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, I didn't realize that I'd gotten off the 'distinguished road'. The messages sure are enigmatic, I'll be 'famous soon enough'? Soon enough for who? Not for me, evidently. 

And we need that striped paint real quick, Fuhrer, chop chop!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 22, 2011)

And some tartan thread straight after please.

Joe and Foxee the only ones not on the road in this thread.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 23, 2011)

Yep, I'm on the road too. 

Am I hurt by that? AM I?

Nah, there's no road rage here.


----------



## spider8 (Apr 23, 2011)

...just thought I'd post to have a look!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 23, 2011)

I want to know just where this road is that we're all on? It must be a huge International Highway. 

I found one person who isn't on this road, theirs said " _name here_, is an unknown quantity at this point" and this person had a post count of 7,000 or better. Now what the heck does that mean? Even a newbie is on this apparent International Highway with the lot of us. Crud, now this is going to bother me until I figger it out. :scratch:


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Apr 23, 2011)

I think we must be the ones who can't figure out how to get off the roundabout.


----------



## Baron (Apr 23, 2011)

Gumby said:


> I want to know just where this road is that we're all on? It must be a huge International Highway.
> 
> I found one person who isn't on this road, theirs said " _name here_, is an unknown quantity at this point" and this person had a post count of 7,000 or better. *Now what the heck does that mean? *Even a newbie is on this apparent International Highway with the lot of us. Crud, now this is going to bother me until I figger it out. :scratch:


 
It means they've been getting a lot of negative rep.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 23, 2011)

Wahahahaha! Yeepee! So I Googled "Distinguished Road" to make a joke about it, just when there actually exists a "Distinguished Road" somewhere in the world. Here's what I found instead:

REPUTATION LEVELS:

User is infamous around these parts -99999
User can only hope to improve -50
User has a little shameless behaviour in the past -10
User is an unknown quantity at this point 0
User is on a distinguished road 10 (new users start with this level)
User will become famous soon enough 50
User has a spectacular aura about 150
User is a jewel in the rough 250
User is just really nice 350
User is a glorious beacon of light 450
User is a name known to all 550
User is a splendid one to behold 650
User has much to be proud of 1000
User has a brilliant future 1500
User has a reputation beyond repute 2000

Here is the legend vB uses for reputation levels. :thumbl:

Reference: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/other-forums/community-fun/general-chit-chat/385403-what-does-mean-distinguished-road.html#post1815175

Wahahaha! I've solved the mystery, Watson!

Oh, an I may not have found the striped paint, I found some coffee and cookies. :coffee: :cookie: ^_^


----------



## JosephB (Apr 23, 2011)

There's no level, "user needs to get a life?" I'd be worried about that one.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 23, 2011)

^ Nah. I'll be sure to ask vB about it, though.


----------



## Baron (Apr 23, 2011)

JosephB said:


> There's no level, "user needs to get a life?" I'd be worried about that one.


 
You should always check your post count before making comments like this one, Joe. 

Off topic:  It beats me why people get hung up about post counts.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 23, 2011)

Baron said:


> You should always check your post count before making comments like this one, Joe.



Humor 101: Self-deprecating humor relies on the observation of something negative about the person delivering the commentary.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 23, 2011)

No worries, Joe. You'll become famous soon enough.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 23, 2011)

Interesting, I wonder what I'm at.

EDIT: Distinguished road only???? OUTRAGEOUS!

Give me good reps people, or your threads will start vanishing from Workshop. 

(only joking, guys.)


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 23, 2011)

> It means they've been getting a lot of negative rep.



At the risk of sounding a bit of a dimwit, who hands out the positive and negative reputations?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 23, 2011)

Bottom left of any post, if you click on the star you add reputation.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 23, 2011)

They say you learn something everyday. Thank you.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 24, 2011)

Distinguished road = new users start with this level... and I've been here for more than five years? 

Well that tears it. I'll never get to be "a glorious beacon of light."


----------



## JosephB (Apr 24, 2011)

You're a a glorious beacon of light to me, Hawke.


----------



## Baron (Apr 24, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Distinguished road = new users start with this level... and I've been here for more than five years?
> 
> Well that tears it. I'll never get to be "a glorious beacon of light."


 
I've given you a candle, hope it helps   If not just have a coffee on me.

:coffeescreen:


----------



## Gumby (Apr 24, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Distinguished road = new users start with this level... and I've been here for more than five years?
> 
> Well that tears it. I'll never get to be "a glorious beacon of light."


 
Oh dear, I read that as "a glorious bacon of light."  Better clean my glasses.


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 24, 2011)

So how does one move _further_ than the distinguished road?


----------



## Baron (Apr 24, 2011)

Gumby said:


> Oh dear, I read that as "a glorious bacon of light."  Better clean my glasses.


:ChainGunSmiley: ______________________________ ig:


----------



## Foxee (Apr 24, 2011)

Gumby said:


> Oh dear, I read that as "a glorious bacon of light."  Better clean my glasses.


 I'm afraid that around here it's just ham.


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2011)

candid petunia said:


> So how does one move _further_ than the distinguished road?



When you receive 50 positive reputation points, you became 'famous soon enough'.


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop (Apr 24, 2011)

oh yes that shows how far you've gone on some kind of 'road to fame' and your reputation


----------



## alanmt (Apr 24, 2011)

Reputation isn't a big thing on this forum.  Which is probably a good thing.  Also, I thought red was disabled.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 24, 2011)

They have a reputation for the disabled? That's just cruel.


----------



## Custard (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea, I had been wondering about that Distinguished road thing for sometime now. Everybody is on the same road!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 25, 2011)

^ And its probably creating a traffic jam. X\'D


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 26, 2011)

So does anybody, besides Foxee, have more than 50 points?


----------



## Custard (Apr 26, 2011)

Nope, haven't seen anyone yet.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 26, 2011)

It's okay, I didn't win anything.


----------



## Sam (Apr 26, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> So does anybody, besides Foxee, have more than 50 points?



Joe.


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 26, 2011)

You have to actually click on "add to this person's reputation" for someone to gain points? Just sounded...weird. People do that? :-k


----------



## Foxee (Apr 26, 2011)

The reputation system is there but using it is kind of a fad. People will probably rep each other for a while now that this thread has brought it to mind then they'll pretty much forget it again. If you try it, it's just a way of saying that you approve or disapprove of a post that the person wrote and you can leave a brief message. That all counts toward the reputation points. On another site where I used to play roleplay games, the game master would usually give everyone rep points as thanks for playing in the game. It's not terribly necessary but it doesn't hurt anything either, a little bit like the 'like' button but with the ability to 'dislike' too.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 26, 2011)

@ C.P.: Yep.


----------



## alanmt (Apr 26, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> So does anybody, besides Foxee, have more than 50 points?


 
I have 83


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 26, 2011)

Still, 'likes' are different from adding rep points. You'd need a stronger reason for doing that. I guess. 

Also, just curious: how do you know how many points a person has?


----------



## Candra H (Apr 26, 2011)

alanmt said:


> I thought red was disabled.





JosephB said:


> They have a reputation for the disabled? That's just cruel.



Crueler that mine isnt red.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 26, 2011)

A few spineless, anonymous wimps have given me bad reps too, and called me rude names. Those are my favorites!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 26, 2011)

alanmt said:


> I have 83


 
Awesome.


----------



## Candra H (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't have any. I must be an unknown quantity. Or, is that only for bad people?


----------



## Baron (Apr 26, 2011)

I just checked and it says you're on that distinguished road, Candra.  You'll need to put your foot on the accelerator to catch up with Foxee and Joe, who are pursuing stardom.


----------



## Candra H (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, that'll be because I start at zero, like all the other noobs.

Nevermind stardom, I'm just hoping for my box to turn red some day.


----------



## caelum (Apr 26, 2011)

alanmt said:


> I have 83


Oh and I bet you think you're hot ****.

Not that I'm jealous.  Cause I'm not.  I'm not jealous.


----------



## Custard (Apr 28, 2011)

Almost everyone is famous soon enough now...


----------



## MeeQ (Apr 28, 2011)

Give me negative feedback, I demand infamy! I require it to live inside your sanity.


----------



## Candra H (Apr 29, 2011)

Haha, way to come right out and ask for it, Meeq. And here was me thinking I was being subtle dropping hints. 

Good to see you again by the way. Still as anti-establishment and nihilist as ever I see. Good stuff.


----------



## Kryptex (Oct 9, 2012)

candid petunia said:


> You have to actually click on "add to this person's reputation" for someone to gain points? Just sounded...weird. People do that? :-k



Apparently so, I received some. >.<


----------

